# Running



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Ieri mi sono fatta un po' di conti...
Tenendo presente che non sono allenata (almeno non sulla corsa, è la 3° volta che ci vado), faccio 4 km in 25/30 min, con una pausa intermedia per riprendere fiato. 

Ora, dato che sono competitiva (e mi piace), c'è qualcuno un po' più pratico che mi può dare qualche consiglio su come procedere (a quali distanze potrei puntare, quali i tempi)? Così magari verso l'estate (se dovrò interrompere la palestra) avrò una vaga idea su come mantenermi in moto.

Grazie


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2016)

In breve tempo arrivi a fare senza problemi 7/8 km in 50/60 minuti.
Alterna tratti di corsa a tratti di camminata veloce così non ci lasci nè un polmone nè un ginocchio dato che non sei allenata.
Importante, sia prima che dopo fai un po' di riscaldamento altrimenti ti trovi bloccata.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2016)

Aspetta che legga Nobody :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono fatta un po' di conti...
> Tenendo presente che non sono allenata (almeno non sulla corsa, è la 3° volta che ci vado), faccio 4 km in 25/30 min, con una pausa intermedia per riprendere fiato.
> 
> Ora, dato che sono competitiva (e mi piace), c'è qualcuno un po' più pratico che mi può dare qualche consiglio su come procedere (a quali distanze potrei puntare, quali i tempi)? Così magari verso l'estate (se dovrò interrompere la palestra) avrò una vaga idea su come mantenermi in moto.
> ...


Se corri regolarmente (almeno 3 volte a settimana) nel giro di qualche mese puoi tranquillamente arrivare al muro dei 10km da percorrere in un'ora. Questa è la prima vera sfida impegnativa che generalmente ogni runner alle prime armi si pone  si tratta di correre per un'ora a 10km orari. L'importante è arrivarci gradualmente senza forzare, per evitare tendiniti o problemi articolari. 
Se non sei sovrappeso, ci arrivi abbastanza facilmente.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aspetta che legga Nobody :mexican:


ti ricordi i miei preliminari? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ti ricordi i miei preliminari? :carneval:


copricapezzoli sempre!


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> copricapezzoli sempre!


ma infatti ero certo che tu lo ricordassi :carneval: a dir la verità però, era vaselina...


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In breve tempo arrivi a fare senza problemi 7/8 km in 50/60 minuti.
> Alterna tratti di corsa a tratti di camminata veloce così non ci lasci nè un polmone nè un ginocchio dato che non sei allenata.
> Importante, sia prima che dopo fai un po' di riscaldamento altrimenti ti trovi bloccata.


Il riscaldamento è un problema, su quello sono pigrissima 
Consigli sugli esercizi utili? Qualche link?



Nobody ha detto:


> Se corri regolarmente (almeno 3 volte a settimana) nel giro di qualche mese puoi tranquillamente arrivare al muro dei 10km da percorrere in un'ora. Questa è la prima vera sfida impegnativa che generalmente ogni runner alle prime armi si pone  si tratta di correre per un'ora a 10km orari. L'importante è arrivarci gradualmente senza forzare, per evitare tendiniti o problemi articolari.
> Se non sei sovrappeso, ci arrivi abbastanza facilmente.


3 volte alla settimana per ora la vedo dura, tra il lavoro e lo spinning che comunque voglio continuare (e le escursioni di fine settimana... etc.)
Avevo letto che il primo obiettivo fosse quello.. magari vedo un po' come organizzarmi iniziando ad aumentare di un paio di km.
Sovrappeso no, il mio problema principale è sempre il fumo in queste cose.


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti ero certo che tu lo ricordassi :carneval: a dir la verità però, era vaselina...


:condom:
Non l'ho capita..


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :condom:
> Non l'ho capita..


Lo sfregamento...
Si arriva al sangue...:carneval:


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo sfregamento...
> Si arriva al sangue...:carneval:


Davvè? :O :O :O
A me capitava quando ero cicciotta. Ma sangue mai :O


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Davvè? :O :O :O
> A me capitava quando ero cicciotta. Ma sangue mai :O


Bè, noi femminucce usiamo anche dei reggiseni...a volte...
Gli uomini magari fanno gli sboroni e vanno a correre solo con quelle canottiere sintetiche senza nulla sotto...e corri, corri, corri, i capezzoli sfregano...
E traaaaaaaaaaac, sangue!


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, noi femminucce usiamo anche dei reggiseni...a volte...
> Gli uomini magari fanno gli sboroni e vanno a correre solo con quelle canottiere sintetiche senza nulla sotto...e corri, corri, corri, i capezzoli sfregano...
> E traaaaaaaaaaac, sangue!


Ahhhh i capezzoli, non le gambe :facepalm:
Che rincojonita. Azz. Non lo sapevo.

Parlando di reggiseni.. la decathlon ha dei toppini che spaccano. Non ho trovato nulla al pari per economicità/praticità/capacità di tenerle ferme.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ahhhh i *capezzoli*, non le gambe :facepalm:
> Che rincojonita. Azz. Non lo sapevo.
> 
> Parlando di reggiseni.. la decathlon ha dei toppini che spaccano. Non ho trovato nulla al pari per economicità/praticità/capacità di tenerle ferme.



orrore:unhappy:


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, noi femminucce usiamo anche dei reggiseni...a volte...
> Gli uomini magari fanno gli sboroni e vanno a correre solo con quelle canottiere sintetiche senza nulla sotto...e corri, corri, corri, i capezzoli sfregano...
> E traaaaaaaaaaac, sangue!



Mah, guarda Nicka...come per altre parti del corpo (interno coscia e zona ascella), a furia di sfregare diventano di marmo pure i capezzoli! Viene una specie di crosticina eh...na schifezza!

Più corri più diventi insensibile...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, noi femminucce usiamo anche dei reggiseni...a volte...
> Gli uomini magari fanno gli sboroni e vanno a correre solo con quelle canottiere sintetiche senza nulla sotto...e corri, corri, corri, i capezzoli sfregano...
> E traaaaaaaaaaac, sangue!


ma anche senza fare gli sboroni...  poi dopo, sotto la doccia, ululi... :singleeye:


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma anche senza fare gli sboroni...  poi dopo, sotto la doccia, ululi... :singleeye:


OHMMIODDIO.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma anche senza fare gli sboroni...  poi dopo, sotto la doccia, ululi... :singleeye:


oddio terribile, ma non e' mica una cosa possibile questa qui


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mah, guarda Nicka...come per altre parti del corpo (interno coscia e zona ascella), *a furia di sfregare diventano di marmo pure i capezzoli!* Viene una specie di crosticina eh...na schifezza!
> 
> Più corri più diventi insensibile...


macchè, dopo anni sono sempre gli stessi... se non metto la vaselina son cazzi! :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> oddio terribile, ma non e' mica una cosa possibile questa qui


avoja... capita capita...


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma anche senza fare gli sboroni...  poi dopo, sotto la doccia, ululi... :singleeye:


Io mi sono trovata più o meno così...senza correre...:unhappy::carneval:
Vabbè, sorvoliamo...


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovata più o meno così...senza correre...:unhappy::carneval:
> Vabbè, sorvoliamo...


.............nickaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> avoja... capita capita...


ma sei serio? 
famme capi, non succede con tutti i morsi, risucchiamenti, leccate, schiaffi sui bips (io odio quella parola, la odio e non la pronuncio ne in una lingua ne nell altra) procurati dagli uomini, e succede a voi per 2 metri di corsa?
bizzarro:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovata più o meno così...senza correre...:unhappy::carneval:
> Vabbè, sorvoliamo...


evvabbè


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> macchè, dopo anni sono sempre gli stessi... se non metto la vaselina son cazzi! :unhappy:


Certo...superate tot ore a correre non tiene manco la vaselina. 

In maratona ho visto le stelle...un dolore atroce per giorni.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma sei serio?
> famme capi, non succede con tutti i morsi, risucchiamenti, leccate, schiaffi sui bips (io odio quella parola, la odio e non la pronuncio ne in una lingua ne nell altra) procurati dagli uomini, e succede a voi per 2 metri di corsa?
> bizzarro:singleeye:


beh 2 metri no.... ma se vai su lunghe distanze, capita eccome. Immagina che anche solo 10 km sono sui 15.000 salti che fai, non passi... salti.


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh 2 metri no.... ma se vai su lunghe distanze, capita eccome. Immagina che anche solo 10 km sono sui 15.000 salti che fai, non passi... salti.


La componente maglietta sintetica/sudore è micidiale...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Certo...superate tot ore a correre non tiene manco la vaselina.
> 
> In maratona ho visto le stelle...un dolore atroce per giorni.


Si infatti, io oltre i 12 massimo 15 km non sono mai arrivato in allenamento, quindi la vaselina regge. Quando ho fatto la mezza ho messo i cerotti


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> .............nickaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Certo...superate tot ore a correre non tiene manco la vaselina.
> 
> In maratona ho visto le stelle...un dolore atroce per giorni.


cioe' a avete i bips di marzapane...
sara che io ho le pocce rifatte e quindi la mia sensibilita ai bips e' leggermente diminuita ma...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La componente maglietta sintetica/sudore è micidiale...


si, d'estate preferisco togliere tutto e correre a petto nudo...


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si infatti, io oltre i 12 massimo 15 km non sono mai arrivato in allenamento, quindi la vaselina regge. Quando ho fatto la mezza ho messo i cerotti


Dal decathlon vendono dei mini cerottini appositi.
Non mi ci trovo bene perchè temo si possano staccare da un momento all'altro...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> cioe' a avete i bips di marzapane...
> sara che io ho le pocce rifatte e quindi la mia sensibilita ai bips e' leggermente diminuita ma...


chissà, forse le donne hanno i capezzoli più resistenti... d'altronde a noi non servono, se ci avessero progettati bene nemmeno dovremmo averli  :carneval:


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> cioe' a avete i bips di marzapane...
> sara che io ho le pocce rifatte e quindi la mia sensibilita ai bips e' leggermente diminuita ma...


Come detto: a me si erano formate propriamente delle crosticine sui capezzoli. Erano duri! :facepalm:

Però oltre due ore a correre senza vaselina non potevi andare...facevano male.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Dal decathlon vendono dei mini cerottini appositi.
> Non mi ci trovo bene perchè temo si possano staccare da un momento all'altro...


hai visto bene, li ho provati e non tengono nulla... molto meglio quelli sanitari.


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, d'estate preferisco togliere tutto e correre a petto nudo...


Mai fatto se non per brevi tratti...deve essere tanto liberatorio!


----------



## Ross (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Il riscaldamento è un problema, su quello sono pigrissima
> Consigli sugli esercizi utili? Qualche link?
> 
> 
> ...


Cugina Spot, per come la vedo il fumo è talmente in antitesi con la corsa che presto ti verrà naturale abbandonare il tabacco...pur avendo un'esperienza relativa sulla questione, ne sono convintissimo.

Il guaio è se fai vincere la sigaretta sulla corsa...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mai fatto se non per brevi tratti...deve essere tanto liberatorio!


assolutamente si... la cosa migliore è correre in spiaggia, e alla fine farsi un tuffo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Il riscaldamento è un problema, su quello sono pigrissima
> Consigli sugli esercizi utili? Qualche link?
> 
> 
> ...


Aumenta molto lentamente la distanza... e tieni d'occhio le reazioni del fisico, caviglie, tendini (soprattutto quello d'achille), ginocchia.
Se la corsa diventerà un'abitudine, come dice Ross il problema del fumo sparirà da solo.


----------



## Spot (29 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cugina Spot, per come la vedo il fumo è talmente in antitesi con la corsa che presto ti verrà naturale abbandonare il tabacco...pur avendo un'esperienza relativa sulla questione, ne sono convintissimo.
> 
> Il guaio è se fai vincere la sigaretta sulla corsa...


Mhhh... sono diventata talmente dipendente dall'attività fisica che arrivo ad avere dubbi sul tabagismo.
Sono abbastanza incallita, ma il benessere di una buona sessione di allenamento è davvero qualcosa di impressionante. E' proprio questione di sanità mentale, senza sbarellerei di brutto. E sbarellavo.



Nobody ha detto:


> assolutamente si... la cosa migliore è correre in spiaggia, e alla fine farsi un tuffo.


Figata 
Ora fa ancora freddo, mi sono solo limitata a farmi una passeggiata a piedi sudati in acqua. Soddisfazione però.



Nobody ha detto:


> Aumenta molto lentamente la distanza... e tieni d'occhio le reazioni del fisico, caviglie, tendini (soprattutto quello d'achille), ginocchia.
> Se la corsa diventerà un'abitudine, come dice Ross il problema del fumo sparirà da solo.


:up:
Grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ahhhh i capezzoli, non le gambe :facepalm:
> Che rincojonita. Azz. Non lo sapevo.
> 
> Parlando di reggiseni.. la decathlon ha dei toppini che spaccano. Non ho trovato nulla al pari per economicità/praticità/capacità di tenerle ferme.


Vero decathlon in questo tipo di articoli ha ottimi prodotti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ti ricordi i miei preliminari? :carneval:


:carneval: e mi avevi quasi convinta. Quasi :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, d'estate preferisco togliere tutto e correre a petto nudo...


Che scarpa usi?
Io che vado sullo sterrato sto provando le Asics tipo T5 e devo dire che per il momento mi trovo molto bene.


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Che scarpa usi?
> Io che vado sullo sterrato sto provando le Asics tipo T5 e devo dire che per il momento mi trovo molto bene.


saucony... io ci metto un piccolo rialzo interno di silicone sotto al tallone perchè hanno poco drop, ma le trovo meravigliose! Però per lo sterrato penso non vadano bene, sicuramente le asics che usi vanno meglio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Maggio 2016)

Beati voi che avete tanta voglia di correre! Io ho macinato talmente tanti km in gioventù che ora ne ho la nausea :unhappy:

Però sono intorno a noi  Amici, parenti, conoscenti.. Tutti corrono, corrono e corrono: le domeniche sono tutte dedicate a maratone, maratonine, ironmen, trofei podistici vari, duathlon,triathlon; quando si esce a cena le new balance e le prestazioni fanno parte del menù. Maronna, ma perchè chi corre si fissa così?


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Beati voi che avete tanta voglia di correre! Io ho macinato talmente tanti km in gioventù che ora ne ho la nausea :unhappy:
> 
> Però sono intorno a noi  Amici, parenti, conoscenti.. Tutti corrono, corrono e corrono: le domeniche sono tutte dedicate a maratone, maratonine, ironmen, trofei podistici vari, duathlon,triathlon; quando si esce a cena le new balance e le prestazioni fanno parte del menù. *Maronna, ma perchè chi corre si fissa così?*


dunque perchè.... dopo ti fa sentire fisicamente bene, puoi mangiare e restare magro, scarichi lo stress e ti rilassa la testa, stai all'aria aperta, conosci nuove persone... insomma, la domanda andrebbe rovesciata :singleeye:


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> dunque perchè.... dopo ti fa sentire fisicamente bene, puoi mangiare e restare magro, scarichi lo stress e ti rilassa la testa, stai all'aria aperta, conosci nuove persone... insomma, la domanda andrebbe rovesciata :singleeye:


Ma si, hai ragione. Solo che davvero certe volte mi rompo perchè il 99% delle conversazioni ruota su quello.


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Beati voi che avete tanta voglia di correre! Io ho macinato talmente tanti km in gioventù che ora ne ho la nausea :unhappy:
> 
> Però sono intorno a noi  Amici, parenti, conoscenti.. Tutti corrono, corrono e corrono: le domeniche sono tutte dedicate a maratone, maratonine, ironmen, trofei podistici vari, duathlon,triathlon; quando si esce a cena le new balance e le prestazioni fanno parte del menù. Maronna, ma perchè chi corre si fissa così?


Nemmeno io amo gli eccessi, del resto non sono un gran podista.... Il mio obbietivo è il mantenimento.
Nel mio caso, avendo un lavoro sedentarissimo ritengo che più che una fissa sia una necessità fisiologica, se per qualche motivo trascorrono più di 8 giorni senza, ti giuro che mon mi sento molto bene.
Ho cominciato a correre oltre 30 anni fa, sentendomi all' epoca anche prendere in giro, ma mentre miei coetanei si sono lasciati andare, letteralmente lievitando, sono riuscito a conservare più o meno il mio peso...
Eppoi mi piace, ritagliarmi qualche ora, farmi una sudata, una doccia, sentirmi scaricato, correre sullo sterrato, sentire la macchina che pulsa, funzionante..... mi dà un senso di benessere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Nemmeno io amo gli eccessi, del resto non sono un gran podista.... Il mio obbietivo è il mantenimento.
> Nel mio caso, avendo un lavoro sedentarissimo ritengo che più che una fissa sia una necessità fisiologica, se per qualche motivo trascorrono più di 8 giorni senza, ti giuro che mon mi sento molto bene.
> Ho cominciato a correre oltre 30 anni fa, sentendomi all' epoca anche prendere in giro, ma mentre miei coetanei si sono lasciati andare, letteralmente lievitando, sono riuscito a conservare più o meno il mio peso...
> Eppoi mi piace, ritagliarmi qualche ora, farmi una sudata, una doccia, sentirmi scaricato, correre sullo sterrato, sentire la macchina che pulsa, funzionante..... mi dà un senso di benessere.


Lo capisco perfettamente; io ho un'autonomia inferiore alla tua: già dopo 3 giorni di astinenza comincio a fremere di brutto. Però faccio altro, roba con la musica in palestra che mi diverte oltre che allenarmi. Praticamente un salvavita 

Forse i "peggiori" sono coloro che iniziano a correre a 40-50 anni senza mai aver mosso un muscolo prima se non quelli dell'avambraccio come alzaforchetta  e s'impallinano perchè gli si apre un mondo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2016)

qualche tempo fa su Fb è comparsa una vignetta che diceva più o meno così: l'unico motivo comprensibile per cui la gente corre la domenica mattina è che gli stanno tenendo in ostaggio la famiglia 
Più o meno la penso così


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Beati voi che avete tanta voglia di correre! Io ho macinato talmente tanti km in gioventù che ora ne ho la nausea :unhappy:
> 
> Però sono intorno a noi  Amici, parenti, conoscenti.. Tutti corrono, corrono e corrono: le domeniche sono tutte dedicate a maratone, maratonine, ironmen, trofei podistici vari, duathlon,triathlon; quando si esce a cena le new balance e le prestazioni fanno parte del menù. Maronna, ma perchè chi corre si fissa così?


L'ironman è divertentissimo 
Ma non so se mi ci metterei mai. Non sono una patita dell'agonismo in fondo.
A me l'attività aerobica piace molto.. e sono una di quelle che hanno iniziato dopo non aver mosso un muscolo per anni (anche se non ne ho 50... )

Sentire il fiato che apre, i muscoli che rispondono, stancarsi tanto da non pensare a nulla.. è piacevole 
Poi io vivo in una città di mare e la corsa, rispetto alla palestra, ha tutti quei bei perchè dell'aria che sa di salsedine, oltre alla musica che ti puoi scegliere tu 

Ora devo solo regolarmi col cibo.. che con questo aumento improvviso di attività fisica ho preso a mangiare come un bufalotto e la cosa mi infastidisce un po'.


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lo capisco perfettamente; io ho un'autonomia inferiore alla tua: già dopo 3 giorni di astinenza comincio a fremere di brutto. *Però faccio altro, roba con la musica in palestra* che mi diverte oltre che allenarmi. Praticamente un salvavita
> 
> Forse i "peggiori" sono coloro che iniziano a correre a 40-50 anni senza mai aver mosso un muscolo prima se non quelli dell'avambraccio come alzaforchetta  e s'impallinano perchè gli si apre un mondo.


Io non ho bisogno, ma sta roba se è aperta anche ai masculi è una splendida attività per conoscere.....


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma si, hai ragione. Solo che davvero *certe volte mi rompo perchè il 99% delle conversazioni ruota su quell*o.


beh quello è fanatismo, hai ragione.


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh quello è fanatismo, hai ragione.


Purtroppo o per fortuna la corsa è una attività che sfocia facilmente nella mania. Se ti prende è un dispensatore di fiducia, benessere e adrenalina. Il guaio è quando porta rinunce nel campo affettivo...

Io ne avevo fatto una religione: preparare una maratona per stare sotto certi tempi vuol dire trasformarsi in monaci ossequiosi. 

Tabelle, scarpe, alimentazione...tutte cose che quando correvo per modo di dire mi sembravano pura follia.

Una delle mie frasi preferite la scrivo come si trova spesso, in inglese: "YOU ARE CRAZY" a runner's favorite compliment.


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Purtroppo o per fortuna la corsa è una attività che sfocia facilmente nella mania. *Se ti prende è un dispensatore di fiducia, benessere e adrenalina. Il guaio è quando porta rinunce nel campo affettivo...*
> 
> *Io ne avevo fatto una religione: preparare una maratona per stare sotto certi tempi vuol dire trasformarsi in monaci ossequiosi. *
> 
> ...


Immagino di si! Non ho mai provato a impegnarmi così sui tempi, diciamo che corro alla Forrest Gump... rilassato 
Ho visto che il mio ritmo normale è sui 50-55' (dipende dai giorni) sui 10km, e non ho mai provato a spingere al di sotto.


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Immagino di si! Non ho mai provato a impegnarmi così sui tempi, diciamo che corro alla Forrest Gump... rilassato
> Ho visto che il mio ritmo normale è sui 50-55' (dipende dai giorni) sui 10km, e non ho mai provato a spingere al di sotto.



Già inserendo una sessione di ripetute vedresti cambiamenti impressionanti. 
Io non ho mai preparato seriamente una 10 km in modo mirato.


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Già inserendo una sessione di ripetute vedresti cambiamenti impressionanti.
> Io non ho mai preparato seriamente una 10 km in modo mirato.


si, me lo dicono anche alcuni amici che fanno gare... ma non ho voglia di ripetute, troppo faticose


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, me lo dicono anche alcuni amici che fanno gare... ma non ho voglia di ripetute, troppo faticose



La fatica è il sale della corsa...mi manca da matti sai? 

Stasera sicuro timbro il cartellino, colpa vostra se mi riprende la scimmia.


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La fatica è il sale della corsa...mi manca da matti sai?
> 
> Stasera sicuro timbro il cartellino, colpa vostra se mi riprende la scimmia.


eh ma la fatica c'è anche quando tengo il solito passo e mi faccio la consueta seduta di un'oretta...  correre è faticoso anche quando lo fai da anni 
Dai, stasera dacci dentro!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> qualche tempo fa su Fb è comparsa una vignetta che diceva più o meno così: l'unico motivo comprensibile per cui la gente corre la domenica mattina è che gli stanno tenendo in ostaggio la famiglia
> Più o meno la penso così


Anche la mia famiglia è al sicuro. Parliamo di carbonara :carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno, ma sta roba se è aperta anche ai masculi è una splendida attività per conoscere.....


E' aperta anche ai masculi, ma non so perchè dopo qualche lezione abbandonano. Giuro. La mia teoria verte su due fondamentali: a) si distraggono troppo; tra istruttrice con culo sotto le scapole e donne succinte che gli si agitano a destra, sinistra, davanti e dietro (vedi pure quelle dallo specchio) non gliela fanno a concentrarsi; b) spesso non gliela fanno proprio a seguire noi allenatissime, e non solo sulle faccende di coordinazione ma pure con i push up e i burpees, per esempio. Gli diamo parecchia birra (noi pompiamo indomite mentre loro ansimano in un bagno di sudore ) e ciò non possono tollerarlo :rotfl:. Poi magari vengono delle mezze seghe, non so, però è una costante che mollino.



Ross ha detto:


> La fatica è il sale della corsa...mi manca da matti sai?
> 
> Stasera sicuro timbro il cartellino, colpa vostra se mi riprende la scimmia.


Se ricominci voglio le royalty :rotfl:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la mia famiglia è al sicuro. Parliamo di carbonara :carneval:


Allora appartieni a quel 13% della popolazione che non è celiaca?? :rotfl: Minchia, all'improvviso tutti sono intolleranti a tutto. Io non me lo spiego


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Maggio 2016)

Ho inviato per errore due volte lo stesso messaggio,  ma non c'è la possibilità di eliminarne quando lo si ritiene opportuno, anche solo entro un tot di tempo?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' aperta anche ai masculi, ma non so perchè dopo qualche lezione abbandonano. Giuro. La mia teoria verte su due fondamentali: a) si distraggono troppo; tra istruttrice con culo sotto le scapole e donne succinte che gli si agitano a destra, sinistra, davanti e dietro (vedi pure quelle dallo specchio) non gliela fanno a concentrarsi; b) spesso non gliela fanno proprio a seguire noi allenatissime, e non solo sulle faccende di coordinazione ma pure con i push up e i burpees, per esempio. Gli diamo parecchia birra (noi pompiamo indomite mentre loro ansimano in un bagno di sudore ) e ciò non possono tollerarlo :rotfl:. Poi magari vengono delle mezze seghe, non so, però è una costante che mollino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho verificato anch'io che gli uomini non sono costanti i, quelle attività. Forse proprio non si divertono.
Qualche lieve allergia c'è anche da me, ma di cose tipo citronella.


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

Ritorniamo alle domande.
E per controbilanciare?
Tipo spalle, braccia, pettorali.

Non so se avrò voglia di iniziare nuove cose prima di settembre, ma mi sto trovando con gambe con una forma ben definita e le braccine mie solite da ragazzina. Tenendo conto che ho le spalle abbastanza piccole, poi..
Secondo voi basterebbe qualche esercizietto a casa o mi conviene seguire un programma specifico?

Qua son maggiormente chiacchiere ovviamente, perchè probabilmente non farò un tubo almeno di non trovare qualcos'altro di divertentissimo :sonar:


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ritorniamo alle domande.
> E per controbilanciare?
> Tipo spalle, braccia, pettorali.
> 
> ...


Hai usato il termine più giusto: si deve *bilanciare *facendo il cosiddetto 'CORE STABILITY' (esercizi di potenziamento soprattutto degli addominali e dorsali). 
Pena l'insorgere di problemi legati esattamente allo sbilanciamento che avviene nel corpo che mette a dura prova solo una parte di muscolatura (quella che gli serve unicamente per il movimento della corsa).

Io odiavo fare core, dedicando pochissimo a un aspetto invece fondamentale...
 [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION]: questa è la vera rottura di balle, non le ripetute! 


Comunque, se hai modo di seguire un programma ben definito non fai un soldo di danno...


----------



## perplesso (2 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho inviato per errore due volte lo stesso messaggio,  ma non c'è la possibilità di eliminarne quando lo si ritiene opportuno, anche solo entro un tot di tempo?


se mi mandi il link, lo rimuovo io


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ritorniamo alle domande.
> E per controbilanciare?
> Tipo spalle, braccia, pettorali.
> 
> ...


beh anche classiche flessioni sono ottime... economiche (si possono fare in casa), prendono poco tempo e fanno lavorare pettorali, tricipiti, e un po' di spalle.


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Hai usato il termine più giusto: si deve *bilanciare *facendo il cosiddetto 'CORE STABILITY' (esercizi di potenziamento soprattutto degli addominali e dorsali).
> *Pena l'insorgere di problemi legati esattamente allo sbilanciamento* che avviene nel corpo che mette a dura prova solo una parte di muscolatura (quella che gli serve unicamente per il movimento della corsa).
> 
> Io odiavo fare core, dedicando pochissimo a un aspetto invece fondamentale...
> ...


Ecco l'ansia. Vabbè, inizierò a pensarci e a vedere un po'.



Nobody ha detto:


> beh anche classiche flessioni sono ottime... economiche (si possono fare in casa), prendono poco tempo e fanno lavorare pettorali, tricipiti, e un po' di spalle.


...ma te ci credi che non sono proprio capace?
Ho davvero delle braccine ine ine, non mi reggono.


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Hai usato il termine più giusto: si deve *bilanciare *facendo il cosiddetto 'CORE STABILITY' (esercizi di potenziamento soprattutto degli addominali e dorsali).
> Pena l'insorgere di problemi legati esattamente allo sbilanciamento che avviene nel corpo che mette a dura prova solo una parte di muscolatura (quella che gli serve unicamente per il movimento della corsa).
> 
> Io odiavo fare core, dedicando pochissimo a un aspetto invece fondamentale...
> ...


lo so, ma non ne ho voglia... sono un runner pigro  preferisco correre tranquillamente, tanto con le quattro sedute settimanali i benefici della corsa li ho lo stesso... oltretutto con la tendinopatia sull'achille che mi porto dietro, magari alla prima ripetuta in salita mi salta tutto :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ecco l'ansia. Vabbè, inizierò a pensarci e a vedere un po'.
> 
> 
> ...ma te ci credi che non sono proprio capace?
> Ho davvero delle braccine ine ine, non mi reggono.


inizia con solo un paio fatte bene... senza nessuna fretta.


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> inizia con solo un paio fatte bene... senza nessuna fretta.


Questo mi sembra fattibile


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra fattibile


È fattibilissimo!!!
Pure io non ce la potevo fare, poi mi ci hanno obbligata...
All'inizio puoi farle con le ginocchia appoggiate a terra, quando vedi che reggi le fai classiche, prima anche solo un paio davvero, poi man mano aumenti.
Io in poco sono arrivata a fare 5 serie da 10. 
Ce la puoi fare...


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ecco l'ansia. Vabbè, inizierò a pensarci e a vedere un po'.
> 
> 
> ...ma te ci credi che non sono proprio capace?
> Ho davvero delle braccine ine ine, non mi reggono.


sorema, comprati i pesetti da 1 kg e fai dei piccoli esercizi con quelli. ma roba tipo anche solo sollevare braccia parallele etc, con i pesetti lavori meglio e di più..

comunque io consiglio ora e per sempre la boxe a chiunque :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se mi mandi il link, lo rimuovo io


Ok, se capiterà di nuovo provvederò a chiedertelo. Grazie 



Nobody ha detto:


> beh anche classiche flessioni sono ottime... economiche (si possono fare in casa), prendono poco tempo e fanno lavorare pettorali, tricipiti, e un po' di spalle.


Piegamenti, compà, si chiamano piegamenti  (non odiarmiii se puuooiiiii:rock


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sorema, comprati i pesetti da 1 kg e fai dei piccoli esercizi con quelli. ma roba tipo anche solo sollevare braccia parallele etc, con i pesetti lavori meglio e di più..
> 
> comunque io consiglio ora e per sempre la *boxe *a chiunque :rotfl::rotfl:



Tanto bella la boxe...ero circa il doppio di adesso, quando esercitavo. 

Se mi vedi come sono ridotto dopo due anni di corsa a poco meno di 100 km/settimana, ti metti paura. 
Biafra? Si, ma scolorito...


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È fattibilissimo!!!
> Pure io non ce la potevo fare, poi mi ci hanno obbligata...
> All'inizio puoi farle con le ginocchia appoggiate a terra, quando vedi che reggi le fai classiche, prima anche solo un paio davvero, poi man mano aumenti.
> Io in poco sono arrivata a fare 5 serie da 10.
> Ce la puoi fare...


:up:
Grazie



banshee ha detto:


> sorema, comprati i pesetti da 1 kg e fai dei piccoli esercizi con quelli. ma roba tipo anche solo sollevare braccia parallele etc, con i pesetti lavori meglio e di più..
> 
> comunque io consiglio ora e per sempre la boxe a chiunque :rotfl::rotfl:


Bella la boxe! L'adoro.
Ma qui centri dedicati non ce ne sono.. e per un po' vorrei continuare quello che sto facendo e godere dei risultati. 
Ma la boxe rimane un mio pallino in effetti.


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tanto bella la boxe...ero circa il doppio di adesso, quando esercitavo.
> 
> Se mi vedi come sono ridotto dopo due anni di corsa a poco meno di 100 km/settimana, ti metti paura.
> Biafra? Si, ma scolorito...


eh ma pure sul fisico femminile funziona proprio bene  

ora nuoto, non ho più bisogno di pompare i muscoli, ho una bella massa, ora mantengo e allungo la muscolatura.

certo, il fiato......:unhappy: le sigarette si sentono, pure se ho smesso da un anno....


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ma pure sul fisico femminile funziona proprio bene
> 
> ora nuoto, non ho più bisogno di pompare i muscoli, ho una bella massa, ora mantengo e allungo la muscolatura.
> 
> certo, il fiato......:unhappy: le sigarette si sentono, pure se ho smesso da un anno....


Ma che devi mettere te che sei gnocca.
Scusa eh.


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma che devi mettere te che sei gnocca.
> Scusa eh.


my lovely sister, sono pure golosa, magno, bevo, e prendo anticoncezionali. quindi tanto tanto sport, sennò tempo un anno capace che raggiungo le dimensioni di un cucciolo d'orca assassina :carneval:


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> my lovely sister, sono pure golosa, magno, bevo, e prendo anticoncezionali. quindi tanto tanto sport, sennò tempo un anno capace che raggiungo le dimensioni di un cucciolo d'orca assassina :carneval:


Gnocca e disciplinata.
In questo non siamo sorelle manco per niente.


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Gnocca e *disciplinata*.
> In questo non siamo sorelle manco per niente.


...se vedessi che mangio e che schifezze combino...gioco forza..

no tu infatti non sei figa manco per niente, no. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oggi è la giornata delle scempiaggini forumistiche?


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma che devi mettere te che sei gnocca.
> Scusa eh.





banshee ha detto:


> ...se vedessi che mangio e che schifezze combino...gioco forza..
> 
> no tu infatti non sei figa manco per niente, no. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oggi è la giornata delle scempiaggini forumistiche?




Aridaje con la storia delle figheeee!     

Non lo capite che se non è vidimato da un uomo del forum l'appellativo 'figa' non è valido???


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Aridaje con la storia delle figheeee!
> 
> Non lo capite che se non è vidimato da un uomo del forum l'appellativo 'figa' non è valido???


Ahahahahaha paraculo  
Su Spot abbi fede  se lo dico io...che non sono buona e diplomatica manco per niente :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha paraculo
> Su Spot abbi fede  se lo dico io...che non sono buona e diplomatica manco per niente :rotfl:


Ma si, ma si...a te posso pure credere.

E' che tutte belle, tutte bone...sarà mica da cambiar nome in FORUMGNOCCHE.net? :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...se vedessi che mangio e che schifezze combino...gioco forza..
> 
> no tu infatti non sei figa manco per niente, no. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oggi è la giornata delle scempiaggini forumistiche?


Oggi sono di un maledetto buonumore e 2 notti insonni, lasciami scempieggiare.


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma si, ma si...a te posso pure credere.
> 
> E' che tutte belle, tutte bone...sarà mica da cambiar nome in FORUMGNOCCHE.net? :rotfl:


Ci sono io ad abbassare la media, quindi il nome non può cambiare. 
Firmato Boiler.


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono io ad abbassare la media, quindi il nome non può cambiare.
> Firmato Boiler.


Ma non è che sei la prima che mi sta a coglionà?

Stai a vedere che in testa al corteo alla sagra della gnocca ci sei proprio tu??? :sonar:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma si, ma si...a te posso pure credere.
> 
> E' che tutte belle, tutte bone...sarà mica da cambiar nome in FORUMGNOCCHE.net? :rotfl:


Io ho parlato solo di Spot mica di "tutte"  m assumo responsabilità solo su quello che dico! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma non è che sei la prima che mi sta a coglionà?
> 
> Stai a vedere che in testa al corteo alla sagra della gnocca ci sei proprio tu??? :sonar:


Ma direi proprio di no :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono io ad abbassare la media, quindi il nome non può cambiare.
> Firmato Boiler.


Ma vaffancù!
Con affetto sempre!


----------



## Spot (2 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma non è che sei la prima che mi sta a coglionà?
> 
> Stai a vedere che in testa al corteo alla sagra della gnocca ci sei proprio tu??? :sonar:


Ovvio che ti cogliona.
Ma chiedile una foto invece d'investigare accussì, fai prima no?


----------



## Ross (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ovvio che ti cogliona.
> Ma chiedile una foto invece d'investigare accussì, fai prima no?


Cugina cara...sa che son riservato: non mi permetterei mai di importunare le brave donzelle.

(preferisco farmi importunare, se non si era capito   )


----------



## oro.blu (2 Maggio 2016)

ciao io l'anno scorso avevo iniziato con i consigli del running club del mio paese, ti metto il link...poi mi sono aggregata ad un gruppo di camminatrici e non sono più riuscita a seguire il programma ma mi sembrava valido.
appena ritorna un po di caldo ci riprovo. Io e il freddo non andiamo d'accordo 

http://azzanorunners.beepworld.it/comeiniziare.htm


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ritorniamo alle domande.
> E per controbilanciare?
> *Tipo spalle, braccia, pettorali.*
> 
> ...







CAPOEIRA FOREVER! :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2016)

*spot*

I piegamenti sulle braccia, per prepararsi a farli orizzontali, si possono iniziare a farli appoggiando il peso del corpo contro il muro.


----------



## ologramma (2 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho verificato anch'io che gli uomini non sono costanti i, quelle attività. Forse proprio non si divertono.
> Qualche lieve allergia c'è anche da me, ma di cose tipo citronella.


be se lo sport che un uomo fa lo prende tanto come a me il nuoto è un bel divertimento , io lo pratico quattro volte a settimana e di solito faccio due km  ogni volta in circa un ora  , lo pratico ininterrottamente da 17 anni e un bel passatempo e mi ha aiutato molto per la schiena .


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Piegamenti, compà, si chiamano piegamenti  (non odiarmiii se puuooiiiii:rock


Lo so compà  ma se li chiamavo così da militare, mi buttavano in acqua... pompami dieci piegamenti... no, non va


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cugina cara...sa che son riservato: non mi permetterei mai di importunare le brave donzelle.
> 
> (preferisco farmi importunare, se non si era capito   )


Oh. Fai la bella preda insomma 
Con l'aria da fumato forse ci sta.
Fai sape' alla cugina se funziona


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho verificato anch'io che gli uomini non sono costanti i, quelle attività. Forse proprio non si divertono.


Fresca di mezz'ora fa al corso di Xtempo: l'unico masculo presente, mentre facevamo tricipiti, si ferma per la millesima volta e poi sbotta, prima piano "ste cazz'e femmine", e poi scandendo bene le lettere M A C O M E C A Z Z O F A T E ?
Gli ho dato un gran bel cinque :rotfl:. Onore al coraggio, sempre :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fresca di mezz'ora fa al corso di Xtempo: l'unico masculo presente, mentre facevamo tricipiti, si ferma per la millesima volta e poi sbotta, prima piano "ste cazz'e femmine", e poi scandendo bene le lettere M A C O M E C A Z Z O F A T E ?
> Gli ho dato un gran bel cinque :rotfl:. Onore al coraggio, sempre :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fresca di mezz'ora fa al corso di Xtempo: l'unico masculo presente, mentre facevamo tricipiti, si ferma per la millesima volta e poi sbotta, prima piano "ste cazz'e femmine", e poi scandendo bene le lettere M A C O M E C A Z Z O F A T E ?
> Gli ho dato un gran bel cinque :rotfl:. Onore al coraggio, sempre :carneval:


:rotfl:
Grande!


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Grande!


ma che è 'sto Xtempo?


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che è 'sto Xtempo?


Boh io ho googlato 
Una cosa tipo step però più tosto sembra, non mi sono messa molto a leggere.


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Boh io ho googlato
> Una cosa tipo step però più tosto sembra, non mi sono messa molto a leggere.


ho provato pure io ma non ci ho capito molto, se non che è attività aerobica con cui in un'ora si consumano tra le 400-800 calorie


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ho provato pure io ma non ci ho capito molto, se non che è attività aerobica con cui in un'ora si consumano tra le 400-800 calorie


Azz.
OOOOK ho trovato il corso che fa per me :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Azz.
> OOOOK ho trovato il corso che fa per me :rotfl:


beh se ti piace pedalare a suon di musica, anche con lo spinning bruci così


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oh. Fai la bella preda insomma
> Con l'aria da fumato forse ci sta.
> Fai sape' alla cugina se funziona


Pessima abitudine che mi porto dietro da sempre. 

Funziona se sei in palla con la vita, hai vent'anni e ti credi un gran figo. Basta che manchi una di queste variabili e la storia funge zero.

Pare che nel mondo moderno dell'oggi odierno neanche una delle tre sia esistente, ergo necessiterei intensivi corsi di aggiornamento per trovare anche solo una collocazione sul mercato. :sonar:


----------



## oro.blu (3 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Fresca di mezz'ora fa al corso di Xtempo: l'unico masculo presente, mentre facevamo tricipiti, si ferma per la millesima volta e poi sbotta, prima piano "ste cazz'e femmine", e poi scandendo bene le lettere M A C O M E C A Z Z O F A T E ?
> Gli ho dato un gran bel cinque :rotfl:. Onore al coraggio, sempre :carneval:


L'ho fatto pure io per un anno, ma lo trovo un pochino noioso visto che per un mese é sempre uguale. Comunque le prime volte é tosto e ti spacca, poi come tutto ci si abitua


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pessima abitudine che mi porto dietro da sempre.
> 
> Funziona se sei in palla con la vita, hai vent'anni e ti credi un gran figo. Basta che manchi una di queste variabili e la storia funge zero.
> 
> Pare che nel mondo moderno dell'oggi odierno neanche una delle tre sia esistente, ergo necessiterei intensivi corsi di aggiornamento per trovare anche solo una collocazione sul mercato. :sonar:


Non saprei... io ero disadattata anche a vent'anni, col mercato non ne parliamo 
Finchè non trovi e finisci il corso sei in buona compagnia 



Nobody ha detto:


> beh se ti piace pedalare a suon di musica, anche con lo spinning bruci così :smile:


Non lo sapevo


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo


si, è un ottimo sistema per bruciare calorie... anche se il migliore resta la corsa, anche lenta. Se pesi 60 kg, in un'oretta bruci 600 calorie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che è 'sto Xtempo?





Nobody ha detto:


> ho provato pure io ma non ci ho capito molto, se non che è attività aerobica con cui in un'ora si consumano tra le 400-800 calorie


A differenza della classica lezione di step con un'unica coreografia a ritmo prima crescente e poi costante, nelle lezioni di Xtempo si svolgono diverse routine ripetute ognuna tre volte (sempre con lo step) ma con tempi diversi, "x" appunto (lento, veloce, molto veloce etc). Divertente e molto allenante nonchè faticosissimo. 





oro.blu ha detto:


> L'ho fatto pure io per un anno, ma lo trovo un pochino noioso visto che per un mese é sempre uguale. Comunque le prime volte é tosto e ti spacca, poi come tutto ci si abitua


Almeno per un mese bisogna ripetere le stesse sequenze perchè memorizzandole si ottimizzano le funzioni cardio-respiratorie e l'effetto allenante può avere luogo. Se venissero proposti ad ogni lezioni blocchi sempre diversi non eseguiresti bene i movimenti perchè un minimo di tempo per impararli ci vuole e ti limiteresti semplicemente a sudare a casaccio. A molti va bene così, ma non è "sudare" solo che serve, piuttosto è come lo si fa che è importante. Ma tu  ormai hai il personal, che ti frega?  Ma costui ti cambia le lezioni ogni volta o ti ripropone gi stessi esercizi? Tanto per sapere..


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A differenza della classica lezione di step con un'unica coreografia a ritmo prima crescente e poi costante, nelle lezioni di Xtempo si svolgono diverse routine ripetute ognuna tre volte (sempre con lo step) ma con tempi diversi, "x" appunto (lento, veloce, molto veloce etc). Divertente e molto allenante nonchè faticosissimo.


Ah ok. Il tempo variabile serve a non far "abituare" l'organismo e a bruciare costantemente. Anche nella corsa consigliano di variare la velocità ogni tanto durante l'ora, in modo da non far "rilassare" l'organismo.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Maggio 2016)

Almeno per un mese bisogna ripetere le stesse sequenze perchè memorizzandole si ottimizzano le funzioni cardio-respiratorie e l'effetto allenante può avere luogo. Se venissero proposti ad ogni lezioni blocchi sempre diversi non eseguiresti bene i movimenti perchè un minimo di tempo per impararli ci vuole e ti limiteresti semplicemente a sudare a casaccio. A molti va bene così ha detto:


> Ho infatti detto che facevo...fino a giugno 2014, poi ho mollato palestra perché non mi andava più. Nel frattempo ho continuato a fare step figurato a 135/140 bpm.
> 
> Il personal mi ha preparato 3 schede, stasera mi spiega l'ultima di un ora e mezza circa da ripetere settimanalmente per 6 settimane, quindi alla fine 3 volte. Composte da una parte di potenziamento ed una cardio. La prima era pesantuccia la seconda più leggera, vedremo quella di oggi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

A proposito... tempo di merda. Io voglio andare a sfiammare, diamine!!


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> A proposito... tempo di merda. Io voglio andare a sfiammare, diamine!!


Ieri mi avete fomentato e sono uscito sotto al diluvio...presa tanta di quell'acqua!  :condom:


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ieri mi avete fomentato e sono uscito sotto al diluvio...presa tanta di quell'acqua!  :condom:


Mhh.. ieri avevo i postumi da concertone, ci ho rinunciato.
Ma sta sera recupero, cascassero dal cielo sangue e grandine.. se riesco ad uscire dall'ufficio ad un orario decente


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mhh.. ieri avevo i postumi da concertone, ci ho rinunciato.
> Ma sta sera recupero, cascassero dal cielo sangue e grandine.. se riesco ad uscire dall'ufficio ad un orario decente


Eri al concerto?!? Ma brava la Spot! 

Io stasera ho già in programma sbronza pre-cena. 

Dopo aver corso ieri devo farmi di nuovo del male. Necessariamente.


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Eri al concerto?!? Ma brava la Spot!
> 
> Io stasera ho già in programma sbronza pre-cena.
> 
> Dopo aver corso ieri devo farmi di nuovo del male. Necessariamente.


Ma non quello romano, giù a Taranto.
E' diventato parecchio figo sai?
Agnelli s'è scatenato, ho rivalutato Levante (che razza di gnocca stilosissima) e pure i Ministri, niente male...

Io quando sono in Puglia non mi faccio mai del male, non seriamente. Stando a casa dei miei non è fattibilissimo...
Di solito per queste cose ho bisogno di organizzare fughe programmate 

Comunque dipende. Il pre-cena è in solitaria? In tal caso.. mica tanto buono.


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma non quello romano, giù a Taranto.
> E' diventato parecchio figo sai?
> Agnelli s'è scatenato, ho rivalutato Levante (che razza di gnocca stilosissima) e pure i Ministri, niente male...
> 
> ...


Ma non è che esageri alla pazzia eh...in attesa che moglie torni a casa...mi faccio una birra o un bicchiere di vino.
A stomaco vuoto è già sufficiente per allontanare un bel pò di cattivi pensieri.

Poi al secondo vado di accompagnamento culinario.



Levante non è solo figa...sa anche di esserlo, la stronza.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Eri al concerto?!? Ma brava la Spot!
> 
> Io stasera ho già in programma sbronza pre-cena.
> 
> Dopo aver corso ieri devo farmi di nuovo del male. Necessariamente.


...poi ti finisco io! Porca miseria....:calcio::calcio:


----------



## Ross (3 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...poi ti finisco io! Porca miseria....:calcio::calcio:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma non è che esageri alla pazzia eh...in attesa che moglie torni a casa...mi faccio una birra o un bicchiere di vino.
> A stomaco vuoto è già sufficiente per allontanare un bel pò di cattivi pensieri.
> 
> Poi al secondo vado di accompagnamento culinario.
> ...


Allora ok 

Eh già.. cavoli. Stava con un vestitino da far girare la testa. E poi aggressivissima.


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

*Runners: voi che tipo siete?*

Trovata stamane in un blog chiamato 'blog della connie', ancora attivo...mi è piaciuta un sacco e credo sia abbastanza IT

----------------------
Tipi di corridori:

 tipo  TARTARE
Prestante, sulla trentina, corre solo e seminudo. Sospetto che esca da casa gia' sudato. Lo si avvista con frequenza in estate e in inverno credo che funesti con le sue nudita' le palestre. Torso nudo, calzini, corti e spesso ha i calzoncini infilzati tra le natiche. Indubbiamente si piace.



La crisi di mezza eta'
Per i cinquantenni andare a correre ha sostituito il comprasri la macchina cabrio. Quando gli uomini arrivano ai 50 e sentono che sono piu' nella meta' che va verso il catetere piuttosto che trovarsi ancora nella meta' che sguazza negli spritz, si massacrano di chilometri al trotto, sperando di ammaliare qualche ventenne. Spesso, se la cura funziona, il cinquantenne in crisi di mezza eta' coincide col tipo tartare suddetto.


La tipa attillatissima
Preda numero uno di quello in crisi di mezza eta', di eta' compresa fra i 27 e i 37 anni, esemplare femmina che, inguainata in robe sportive attillatissime, corre verso l'infinito ed oltre. In genere ha la coda di cavallo ed e' cromaticamente coordinata sotto e sopra, cioe' il fuseaux rosa e' in pendant con la felpa xxs rosa. La si riconosce per la sua lampadatura a legna sempre presente in ogni stagione.


Le vecie
Questa tipologia, spinta all'attivita' fisica dalle ingiurie della menopausa, si muove in gruppo. Gomiti a novanta, andatura da "ginnastica littoria", un fare piu' da giro panoramico che da corsa campestre e abbigliamento tra il serio e il faceto. Le tutine di questi esemplari sono spesso coperte di scritte di strass che invocano parole tipo "JUMP", "DANCE", "SEXYSPORT"eccecc. Si riconoscono, oltre che dall'andatura scazzona, dal fatto che si muovono in formazioni di due o quattro occupando intere corsie stradali senza cambiare formazione per nessun motivo al mondo.

La mamma col passeggino
Non sono facili da avvistare. Escono in primavera o nelle stagioni miti. La prima volta che ne ho avvistata una non  pensavo che stesse correndo per diletto ma che si affrettasse verso una maxi svendita di pannolini. In realta' trattavasi di rarissimo esemplare di mamma fanatica che corre col figlio nel passeggino. Ad onor di cronaca diro' che il figlio nel passeggino aveva l'aria piuttosto rassegnata.


IL PROFESSIONISTA
Egli ha la sventura di correre nelle stesse zone dove corrono quelli che lo fanno solo per moda ma lui a differenza degli altri ci crede. Il suo scopo e' la maratona di Gniuiork! C'ha addosso 500 euro di materiale sportivo, tute drenanti e respiranti, rilevatori di battiti e temperatura corporea, conta calorie bruciate, contapassi e diavolerei simili. C'ha la selezione musicale dell'ipod che va da "The eyes of the tiger" a "the final count down" e fisicamente ricorda un contadino Abkazo, bruciato dal sole e dagli stenti della carestia. Ma lui non ci pensa, in testa c'ha solo Gniuiork.


I'm running in the rain
Qui siamo proprio al sublime. In genere l'esemplare e' maschio e puo' appartenere al gruppo dei mezzani d'eta' e sicuramente appartiene a quello dei professionisti. Avete presente quando piove, fa freddo, fa buio alle due e mezza, c'e' la nebbia e un tasso di umidità del 400%? Quelle giornate dove fa fatica anche andare a riscuotere l'incasso del superenalotto, per intendersi. Ecco, lo vedrete correre sotto la pioggia, indefesso. In genere le ore migliori per avvistarlo sono o le dieci di sera o le sei di mattina. Dulcis in fundo: Una volta ne ho visto uno con l'ombrello.



E infine ci sono io, verdognola, smostrata dalla fatica, flaccida e svogliata. Corro solo in rare occasioni e perche' sento pressioni dall'esterno. Tuttavia ho scoperto un metodo infallibile, una tecnica che concilia stile, forma fisica e affermazione sociale: corro solo quando incrocio altra gente. Che tutti abbiano a pensare che fatico.

Si', lo so. Sono una brutta persona.



--------------------------------


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

Io non ci sono nella lista 
Un po' di spazio per quelle con il cappuccio calato in testa a 24° all'ombra per non essere riconosciute.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Trovata stamane in un blog chiamato 'blog della connie', ancora attivo...mi è piaciuta un sacco e credo sia abbastanza IT
> 
> ----------------------
> Tipi di corridori:
> ...


oui, se mua :carneval: 
Simpatico, in effetti incontro tutti i vari tipi e tipe...


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Trovata stamane in un blog chiamato 'blog della connie', ancora attivo...mi è piaciuta un sacco e credo sia abbastanza IT
> 
> ----------------------
> Tipi di corridori:
> ...


...e dai ci sono anche quelle che vanno dove nessuno le vede perché si vergognano della loro andatura un po incerta, che rallentano se vedono passare uno scoiattolo e si perdono se c'è il tramonto....


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...e dai ci sono anche *quelle che vanno dove nessuno le vede perché si vergognano della loro andatura un po incerta,* che rallentano se vedono passare uno scoiattolo e si perdono se c'è il tramonto....


ma non c'è niente da vergognarsi, ognuno corre come può e come vuole... a me le persone che stanno cominciando sono molto più simpatiche di quelli ipnotizzati da cardio e cronometro


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...e dai ci sono anche quelle che vanno dove nessuno le vede perché si vergognano della loro andatura un po incerta, che rallentano se vedono passare uno scoiattolo e si perdono se c'è il tramonto....


O quelle che si mettono a fare le sborone (no un altro chilometro me lo faccio, no ma sta salita si perchèno, o ma almeno un paio di scatti, o ma aggiungiamoci il tratto di sabbia) e poi le vedi paonazze che quasi caracollano per terra.


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma si, dai...la corsa è pura democrazia.

Porta alla demenza quando ci si fomenta troppo (eccomi ), si diventa un pò snobetti e si perde di vista il senso di una magnifica attività che può fare chiunque.

Diciamo che io sono a metà tra il PROFESSIONISTA (per lui c'è solo gniuiork) e l'IM RUNNING IN THE RAIN (orari e solitudini me li sono sciroppati a lungo).


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma si, dai...la corsa è pura democrazia.
> 
> Porta alla demenza quando ci si fomenta troppo (eccomi ), si diventa un pò snobetti e si perde di vista il senso di una magnifica attività che può fare chiunque.
> 
> Diciamo che io sono a metà tra il PROFESSIONISTA (per lui c'è solo gniuiork) e *l'IM RUNNING IN THE RAIN *(orari e solitudini me li sono sciroppati a lungo).


certe volte sono finito a correre sotto un diluvio, e la gente dentro le auto che ti guarda male :singleeye: che poi quando sei davvero "hot", col motore sui 90° che gira a regime, l'acqua proprio non la senti. 
Però se piove bene e ancora non ho cominciato, allora non scendo


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non c'è niente da vergognarsi, ognuno corre come può e come vuole... a me le persone che stanno cominciando sono molto più simpatiche di quelli ipnotizzati da cardio e cronometro


Qui da noi c'è un circuito di 1,6 km al sicuro illuminato e recintato. Ci vado solo quando sono troppo tardi alla sera perché è frequentato dai superallenati che di guardano un po' di sbieco se per sbaglio li rallenti...poi sai fortunatamente sto in mezzo al nulla quindi strade per andare a correre ce ne sono un infinità, per nulla praticamente e quasi totalmente esenti da traffico. Meglio di così   



Spot ha detto:


> O quelle che si mettono a fare le sborone (no un altro chilometro me lo faccio, no ma sta salita si perchèno, o ma almeno un paio di scatti, o ma aggiungiamoci il tratto di sabbia) e poi le vedi paonazze che quasi caracollano per terra.


Nooo non potrei. Se dovessi stramazzare a terra o solo farmi vedere con il fiatone penso MORIREI dalla vergogna. Già mi vergogno non poco normalmente. Il problema è il davanzale che per quanto io cerchi di trovare reggiseni sportivi contenitivi e sostenenti correndo "sballonzola" sempre


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Qui da noi c'è un circuito di 1,6 km al sicuro illuminato e recintato. Ci vado solo quando sono troppo tardi alla sera perché è frequentato dai superallenati che di guardano un po' di sbieco se per sbaglio li rallenti...poi sai fortunatamente sto in mezzo al nulla quindi strade per andare a correre ce ne sono un infinità, per nulla praticamente e quasi totalmente esenti da traffico. Meglio di così
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo non potrei. Se dovessi stramazzare a terra o solo farmi vedere con il fiatone penso MORIREI dalla vergogna. Già mi vergogno non poco normalmente. Il problema è il davanzale che per quanto io cerchi di trovare reggiseni sportivi contenitivi e sostenenti correndo "sballonzola" sempre


Oro.. toppini della decathlon. 5 euro e non ti si muove più niente.
Per il resto... la vita è un po' troppo breve per perdere tempo a vergognarsi, oro bella 
E stramazzare è divertente.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Nooo non potrei. Se dovessi stramazzare a terra o solo farmi vedere con il fiatone penso MORIREI dalla vergogna. Già mi vergogno non poco normalmente*. Il problema è il davanzale che per quanto io cerchi di trovare reggiseni sportivi contenitivi e sostenenti correndo "sballonzola" sempre *


tante donne ci metterebbero la firma per avere un "problema" così :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> tante donne ci metterebbero la firma per avere un "problema" così :carneval:


Ma fa un male cane!


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma fa un male cane!


usate anche voi la vaselina come faccio io


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non c'è niente da vergognarsi, ognuno corre come può e come vuole... a me le persone che stanno cominciando sono molto più simpatiche di quelli ipnotizzati da cardio e cronometro





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma fa un male cane!


Esattamente.... Io "immobilizzo" stringendo le braccia, ma non è molto bello da vedere  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Esattamente.... Io "immobilizzo" stringendo le braccia, *ma non è molto bello da vedere * :rotfl::rotfl:


insomma... mica vero


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

eh.. vabbè.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno, ma sta roba se è aperta anche ai masculi è una splendida attività per conoscere.....


E' sempre aperta ma i masculi van tutti a correre o a fare calcetto.
Io faccio Total Body per esempio.
Un massacro aerobico ma funge per davvero.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' aperta anche ai masculi, ma non so perchè dopo qualche lezione abbandonano. Giuro. La mia teoria verte su due fondamentali: a) si distraggono troppo; tra istruttrice con culo sotto le scapole e donne succinte che gli si agitano a destra, sinistra, davanti e dietro (vedi pure quelle dallo specchio) non gliela fanno a concentrarsi; b) spesso non gliela fanno proprio a seguire noi allenatissime, e non solo sulle faccende di coordinazione ma pure con i push up e i burpees, per esempio. Gli diamo parecchia birra (noi pompiamo indomite mentre loro ansimano in un bagno di sudore ) e ciò non possono tollerarlo :rotfl:. Poi magari vengono delle mezze seghe, non so, però è una costante che mollino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a) No, a me guardare il culo delle altre riduce la fatica e dissipa ulteriori calorie. 
b) Vero, anche se devo dire che da noi qualche giovincella ha dato forfait dopo 20 minuti di lezione. 

Eh eh, la riscossa degli ultraquarantenni....


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' sempre aperta ma i masculi van tutti a correre o a fare calcetto.
> Io faccio Total Body per esempio.
> Un massacro aerobico ma funge per davvero.


beh dai, il calcetto è divertente... poi dopo la doccia, pure la birra e quattro cazzate in compagnia


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh dai, il calcetto è divertente... poi dopo la doccia, pure la birra e quattro cazzate in compagnia


No, niente calcetto.
Non mi piace.
Ho sempre fatto arti marciali, lotta, bici.
Ma calcetto no. Sono negato.
Poi non ci sono donne.
Sto iniziando a correre ultimamente.
Al parco. Ci abbino qualche esercizio sugli attrezzi.
Se non ci sono quelli iperpalestrati che fanno numeri da saltimbanco se no evito...


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oro.. toppini della decathlon. 5 euro e non ti si muove più niente.
> Per il resto... la vita è un po' troppo breve per perdere tempo a vergognarsi, oro bella
> E stramazzare è divertente.


No no ti assicuro che non basta!!! Ho il giro troppo stretto rispetto al resto. Dovrei fare un grosso lavoro di taglio e cucito...sono troppo pigra non ce la posso fare.    :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, niente calcetto.
> Non mi piace.
> *Ho sempre fatto arti marziali* lotta, bici.
> Ma calcetto no. Sono negato.
> *Poi non ci sono donne*.


Quali?
Uno dei vantaggi del calcetto... :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quali?
> Uno dei vantaggi del calcetto... :carneval:


spesso si lacerano i menischi da giocatori improvvisati
Comunque io piscina come detto anche oggi peccato che questa settimana solo tre volte per impegni imprevvisti forse recupero sabato se moglie permette:carneval:


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No no ti assicuro che non basta!!! Ho il giro troppo stretto rispetto al resto. Dovrei fare un grosso lavoro di taglio e cucito...sono troppo pigra non ce la posso fare.    :rotfl::rotfl:


impossibile, i toppini della decathlon li fanno pure giro 80 coppa E , ci sono tutte le taglie possibili e immaginabili, e veramente non ti si muove più nulla :up:

certo, pari che porti du taglie di meno :rotfl::rotfl: io li ho sempre usati, pure per la boxe..stupendi :up:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> *spesso si lacerano i menischi da giocatori improvvisati*
> Comunque io piscina come detto anche oggi peccato che questa settimana solo tre volte per impegni imprevvisti forse recupero sabato se moglie permette:carneval:


terque quaterque testiculis tactis, maleficium fugatum... :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> impossibile, i toppini della decathlon li fanno pure giro 80 coppa E , ci sono tutte le taglie possibili e immaginabili, e veramente non ti si muove più nulla :up:
> 
> certo, pari che porti du taglie di meno :rotfl::rotfl: io li ho sempre usati, pure per la boxe..stupendi :up:


anche li occhialini di deathlon da tre euri basta per vedere come sono fatte le signore , ops forse volevo scriverlo a danny


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche li occhialini di deathlon da tre euri basta per vedere come sono fatte le signore , ops forse volevo scriverlo a danny


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No no ti assicuro che non basta!!! Ho il giro troppo stretto rispetto al resto. Dovrei fare un grosso lavoro di taglio e cucito...sono troppo pigra non ce la posso fare.    :rotfl::rotfl:


Ti assicuro che basta, perchè io ho lo stesso problema. E le ho provate tutte.
Sono magici: te le appiccicano alla cassa toracica, non te se vedono più ma stanno ferme.


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> terque quaterque testiculis tactis, maleficium fugatum... :carneval:


non ero e non sono portato nel latino
 traduci


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tutte sto problema in acqua quando si nuota a dorso si vedono quelle montagnole che sporgono sembrano due isole nel mare nostrum:carneval:


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quali?
> Uno dei vantaggi del calcetto... :carneval:


Karate judo Vietvodao TaiChiChuan 
Poi Difesa Personale, lotta etc.

Sì, in effetti, può anche essere un vantaggio :carneval:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> usate anche voi la vaselina come faccio io



:rotfl::rotfl:....ho visto solo ora...:rotfl::rotfl:

Vasellina autobloccante!! Dove la vendono ???

Il mio problema non è mica lo sfregamento.


----------



## ologramma (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:....ho visto solo ora...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vasellina autobloccante!! Dove la vendono ???
> 
> Il mio problema non è mica lo sfregamento.


ma non serve per altre cose sta vasellina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Occhio a oscuro


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> impossibile, i toppini della decathlon li fanno pure giro 80 coppa E , ci sono tutte le taglie possibili e immaginabili, e veramente non ti si muove più nulla :up:
> 
> certo, pari che porti du taglie di meno :rotfl::rotfl: io li ho sempre usati, pure per la boxe..stupendi :up:


Bu ... Io ho quelli della Decatlon per fare step il reggiseno nero incrociato che ha pure i gancetti. Ma ora che sono dimagrita anche l'80 di giro lo sento lasco. Forse dovrò prenderli novi.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Bu ... Io ho quelli della Decatlon per fare step il reggiseno nero incrociato che ha pure i gancetti. Ma ora che sono dimagrita anchel'80 di giro lo sento lasco. Forse dovrò prenderli novi.


no no niente gancetti, acquista quelli stretch elasticizzati. sono tipo camicia di forza...:up:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> tutte sto problema in acqua quando si nuota a dorso si vedono quelle montagnole che sporgono sembrano due isole nel mare nostrum:carneval:



Non so perché ma ci avrei scommesso che ci vai per le "isole" in piscina  :rotfl:



ologramma ha detto:


> ma non serve per altre cose sta vasellina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Occhio a oscuro



:rotfl::rotfl:...mi guardo sempre alle spalle....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:....ho visto solo ora...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vasellina autobloccante!! Dove la vendono ???
> 
> Il mio problema non è mica lo sfregamento.


allora serve il silicone :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Karate judo Vietvodao TaiChiChuan
> Poi Difesa Personale, lotta etc.
> 
> Sì, in effetti, può anche essere un vantaggio :carneval:


Ho fatto quasi 10 anni di judo poi ho mollato, non so neppure il perché. Ero cintura marrone. Ogni tanto vorrei ricominciare..


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Karate judo Vietvodao TaiChiChuan
> Poi Difesa Personale, lotta etc.
> 
> Sì, in effetti, può anche essere un vantaggio :carneval:


Apperò! Io da ragazzino Karate, poi Aikido. Una mia antica ex è stata campionessa italiana di Judo, per fortuna non abbiamo mai litigato seriamente :rotfl:


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho fatto quasi 10 anni di judo poi ho mollato, non so neppure il perché. Ero cintura marrone. Ogni tanto vorrei ricominciare..


Io prima o poi ricomincio. Mi manca.


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no no niente gancetti, acquista quelli stretch elasticizzati. sono tipo camicia di forza...:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Esatto!
Al momento ne vendono di due tipi: uno nei colori rosa-celeste-nero senza nulla e uno con un minimo d'imbottitura nero-fucsia (e l'altro non ricordo).


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non ero e non sono portato nel latino
> traduci


tre quattro volte, toccarsi i testicoli e allontana il maleficio!


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no no niente gancetti, acquista quelli stretch elasticizzati. sono tipo camicia di forza...:up:



 Manda foto perché non ho veramente presente quali sono. Magari non li ho mai presi in considerazione o forse qui non li hanno perché hanno poca vendita


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Esatto!
> Al momento ne vendono di due tipi: uno nei colori rosa-celeste-nero senza nulla e uno con un minimo d'imbottitura nero-fucsia (e l'altro non ricordo).


io ce l'ho nero e fucchesia senza nulla  non sono strabordantemente fuori misura io, però avevo bisogno di non urtarle da sola con la parte interna dell'avambraccio quando provavo i ganci....con questo stanno ferme pure quando faccio la verticale :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

però ragazze, a leggere di tutti questi movimenti di tette, mi state portando a mezzogiorno... :carneval:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora serve il silicone :rotfl:


Di solito il silicone lo usano per chi non ne ha...

:rotfl::rotfl:....no direi di no.... Mi basta così grazie.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Di solito il silicone lo usano per chi non ne ha...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:....no direi di no.... Mi basta così grazie.....:rotfl::rotfl:


ma non dentro, era per bloccarle  :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io prima o poi ricomincio. Mi manca.


Già mi manca soprattutto la "disciplina mentale". É una filosofia che ti rimane agganciata all'anima e non la dimentichi più


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma non dentro, era per bloccarle  :rotfl:


...ma l'avevo capita!!! :rotfl::rotfl:

...va be dai vado dal ferramenta


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ce l'ho nero e fucchesia senza nulla  non sono strabordantemente fuori misura io, però avevo bisogno di non urtarle da sola con la parte interna dell'avambraccio quando provavo i ganci....con questo stanno ferme pure quando faccio la verticale :carneval:


Sai in che cosa ho problemi io invece?
Magliette.
Tenendo conto che sono tirchia D) le uniche a giro abbastanza stretto sono quelle della quecha che mettono in zona escursionismo e hanno un tessuto un po' rompiballe.
Le altre (tranne quelle tecniche, che no, non le compro perchè sono tirchia) hanno tutte quel minimo di scollatura che.. boh, a me se vede tutto.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sai in che cosa ho problemi io invece?
> Magliette.
> Tenendo conto che sono tirchia D) le uniche a giro abbastanza stretto sono quelle della quecha che mettono in zona escursionismo e hanno un tessuto un po' rompiballe.
> Le altre (tranne quelle tecniche, che no, non le compro perchè sono tirchia) hanno tutte quel minimo di scollatura che.. boh, a me se vede tutto.


sai che non ho presente il tessuto delle magliette da escursionismo? ma che è tipo acetato?
io compro canottiere! quelle...aspè linko


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

ecco io praticamente vesto così per fare sport...fuseaux, reggipoppe vedi sopra e canotta così. e tenod pure io per i colori fluo


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco io praticamente vesto così per fare sport...fuseaux, reggipoppe vedi sopra e canotta così. e tenod pure io per i colori fluo
> 
> View attachment 11588


Io invece sono ovviamente total black :rotfl:
Tipo, questa non l'ho mica trovata. Ho preso un po' di canotte, ma se possono andar bene per il running per lo spinning no, un disastro.
Altro problema: a me piacciono un po' più larghine, ma per questa questione del collo devo andare per forza sulle small.




banshee ha detto:


> sai che non ho presente il tessuto delle magliette da escursionismo? ma che è tipo acetato?





banshee ha detto:


> io compro canottiere! quelle...aspè linko



No fanno quel sinteticozzo bucherellato demmierda..


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sai in che cosa ho problemi io invece?
> Magliette.
> Tenendo conto che sono tirchia D) le uniche a giro abbastanza stretto sono quelle della quecha che mettono in zona escursionismo e hanno un tessuto un po' rompiballe.
> Le altre (tranne quelle tecniche, che no, non le compro perchè sono tirchia) hanno tutte quel minimo di scollatura che.. boh, a me se vede tutto.


Si stesso problema. Ma per andare a step siamo tutte donne anche se esce un po' chi se frega!! Mentre per la palestra provo i vari modelli finché trovo quello meno scollato. Alcuni sintetici però sono deleteri . Avevo trovato un detersivo in polvere che era una bomba (biancospino o qualcosa del genere) studiato appositamente per capi sportivi. Non lo trovo più. Ora uso quello della nucas che costa un botto.... Ma è l'unico che toglie quel cattivo odore di sudore"vecchio"....ma sarà che con gli odori sono un pochino fissata.


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si stesso problema. Ma per andare a step siamo tutte donne anche se esce un po' chi se frega!! Mentre per la palestra provo i vari modelli finché trovo quello meno scollato. Alcuni sintetici però sono deleteri . Avevo trovato un detersivo in polvere che era una bomba (biancospino o qualcosa del genere) studiato appositamente per capi sportivi. Non lo trovo più. Ora uso quello della nucas che costa un botto.... Ma è l'unico che toglie quel cattivo odore di sudore"vecchio"....ma sarà che con gli odori sono un pochino fissata.


Lascia perdere.. a spinning stai sempre piegata sul manubrio.
Prima ci mettevo una fascia sotto, mo che fa più caldo me ne sto fregando un po'.. però mi dà fastidio, insomma, mostrare senza ricevere benefits.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Lascia perdere.. a spinning stai sempre piegata sul manubrio.
> Prima ci mettevo una fascia sotto, mo che fa più caldo me ne sto fregando un po'.. però mi dà fastidio, insomma, mostrare senza ricevere benefits.




:rotfl::rotfl:...dipende da cosa intendi per benefits ricevuti... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:...dipende da cosa intendi per benefits ricevuti... :rotfl::rotfl:


Secondo te? :carneval:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Secondo te? :carneval:


Scrivi sulla maglietta lo Show non è gratis....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scrivi sulla maglietta lo Show non è gratis....:rotfl::rotfl:


Non credo sia sufficiente 
Poi insomma, il mio istruttore è sposato, gli altri ragazzi che vengono sono fidanzati e comunque troppo piccoli.. insomma


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non credo sia sufficiente
> Poi insomma, il mio istruttore è sposato, gli altri ragazzi che vengono sono fidanzati e comunque troppo piccoli.. insomma


Cambia palestra   :carneval:


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Cambia palestra   :carneval:


Ma nah.. è vicinissimo a casa, ottimi orari e prezzi, e comunque vado lì per pedalare e farmi quattro risate, chemmefrega del campionario maschile


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma nah.. è vicinissimo a casa, ottimi orari e prezzi, e comunque vado lì per pedalare e farmi quattro risate, chemmefrega del campionario maschile


Ma si, si stava scherzando! Ci mancherebbe... Io quando vado in palestra non vedo neppure chi ho affianco talmente sono presa a finire quello che sto facendo. Solo quando entro e quando esco mi do un occhiata in giro. E a dire la verità la fauna non sarebbe mica male


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma si, si stava scherzando! Ci mancherebbe... Io quando vado in palestra non vedo neppure chi ho affianco talmente sono presa a finire quello che sto facendo. Solo quando entro e quando esco mi do un occhiata in giro. E a dire la verità la fauna non sarebbe mica male


Avevo capito 
Beh da me c'è mister lardo all'uscita... una panza infinita e magliette cortissime di quelle che usano oggi le adolescenti


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Avevo capito
> Beh da me c'è mister lardo all'uscita... una panza infinita e magliette cortissime di quelle che usano oggi le adolescenti


Nella palestra dove andavo prima il titolare era circa così....una vera garanzia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco io praticamente vesto così per fare sport...fuseaux, reggipoppe vedi sopra e canotta così. e tenod pure io per i colori fluo
> 
> View attachment 11588


Il legging celo . Di canotte uso quelle che non metto più per uscire d'estate :rotfl:



danny ha detto:


> Io prima o poi ricomincio. Mi manca.


Anch'io ho fatto karate (tradizione di famiglia) e uno dei rimpianti che ho è aver smesso.



banshee ha detto:


> impossibile, i toppini della decathlon li fanno pure giro 80 coppa E , ci sono tutte le taglie possibili e immaginabili, e veramente non ti si muove più nulla :up:
> 
> certo, *pari che porti du taglie di meno* :rotfl::rotfl: io li ho sempre usati, pure per la boxe..stupendi :up:


Mai usati. E mica ho voglia di tornare alla zero! I 10 anni sono passati da un pezzo :rotfl:

Uso il push-up pure in palestra. Sotto le i toppini e le canotte almeno sembra che ci sia qualcosina (tutta fuffa, ma chissenefrega :rotfl


----------



## Spot (6 Maggio 2016)

Ieri mi sono calata i miei primi 8 chilometrini buoni.
Spinta fino alla zona del braccio (sul porto ero l'unica paonazza e sudata in mezzo a un bel po' di gente in tiro ). Lì non c'è nessuna luce e il cielo era uno spettacolo da non credersi (terso, tersissimo).

Vabbè. Scusate. Sto in fase di fissa. Ma legare un'attività piacevole ai posti (quelli più isolati, da buona asociale) che mi piacciono di più di questa cittadina di merda m'incanta.
Mi ammalerò, lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2016)

Ammiro molto chi si mette in condizioni di poter sfuggire ai rapinatori o alla polizia. Io mi arrendo :carneval:.
Sinceramente mi sembra una cosa che può essere piacevole. Ma davvero dovrei abbandonare il divano che mi è sempre stato vicino e fedele.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> *Ieri mi sono calata i miei primi 8 chilometrini buoni.*
> Spinta fino alla zona del braccio (sul porto ero l'unica paonazza e sudata in mezzo a un bel po' di gente in tiro ). Lì non c'è nessuna luce e il cielo era uno spettacolo da non credersi (terso, tersissimo).
> 
> Vabbè. Scusate. *Sto in fase di fissa.* Ma legare un'attività piacevole ai posti (quelli più isolati, da buona asociale) che mi piacciono di più di questa cittadina di merda m'incanta.
> Mi ammalerò, lo so.


Ma brava!!! E'un'ottima fissa, fa solo bene


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono calata i miei primi 8 chilometrini buoni.
> Spinta fino alla zona del braccio (sul porto ero l'unica paonazza e sudata in mezzo a un bel po' di gente in tiro ). Lì non c'è nessuna luce e il cielo era uno spettacolo da non credersi (terso, tersissimo).
> 
> Vabbè. Scusate. Sto in fase di fissa.* Ma legare un'attività piacevole ai posti (quelli più isolati, da buona asociale) che mi piacciono di più di questa cittadina di merda m'incanta.*
> Mi ammalerò, lo so.


----------



## Ross (6 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono calata i miei primi 8 chilometrini buoni.
> Spinta fino alla zona del braccio (sul porto ero l'unica paonazza e sudata in mezzo a un bel po' di gente in tiro ). Lì non c'è nessuna luce e il cielo era uno spettacolo da non credersi (terso, tersissimo).
> 
> Vabbè. Scusate. Sto in fase di fissa. Ma legare un'attività piacevole ai posti (quelli più isolati, da buona asociale) che mi piacciono di più di questa cittadina di merda m'incanta.
> Mi ammalerò, lo so.


Spirito magnifico! 
Brava Spot!!!


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

*Ross*

non so dove metterlo....
 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] ci andiamo?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non so dove metterlo....
> @_Ross_ ci andiamo?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 11664


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non so dove metterlo....
> @_Ross_ ci andiamo?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 11664



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Partecipo solo per vincere: la bomba me la procuri tu?


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Partecipo solo per vincere: la bomba me la procuri tu?


sto male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la coppa Cobram di torvaianica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a bomb a bomb :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sto male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la coppa Cobram di torvaianica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a bomb a bomb :rotfl::rotfl:


il tennis? .... bleahaa per finocchi... per signorine... 
eeeee... il calcio? Beh il calcio... BEH COSA? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sto male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la coppa Cobram di torvaianica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a bomb a bomb :rotfl::rotfl:





Nobody ha detto:


> il tennis? .... bleahaa per finocchi... per signorine...
> eeeee... il calcio? Beh il calcio... BEH COSA? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Avete letto? Tutti gli inferiori sono obbligati a partecipare!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> il tennis? .... bleahaa per finocchi... per signorine...
> eeeee... il calcio? Beh il calcio... BEH COSA? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


..no dicevamo behhh il calcio, bleeah, no no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

andiamo a trovare una mia zia...A PINEROLO! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Avete letto? Tutti gli inferiori sono obbligati a partecipare!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

"sono in pena per quei due poveri impiegati" (cit. Contessa Serbelloni Mazzanti Vien Dal Mare)


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..no dicevamo behhh il calcio, bleeah, no no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> andiamo a trovare una mia zia...A PINEROLO! :rotfl::rotfl:


e subito dopo, l'inforcata alla bersagliera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Avete letto? Tutti gli inferiori sono obbligati a partecipare!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


comunque è un classico...  nel primo il biliardo con Catellani, il secondo la mitica corazzata durante Italia Inghilterra (chi ha fatto palo? :rotfl, nel terzo la coppa cobram... in superfantozzi il canottaggio sul tevere :rotfl:


----------



## feather (27 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ieri mi sono fatta un po' di conti...
> Tenendo presente che non sono allenata (almeno non sulla corsa, è la 3° volta che ci vado), faccio 4 km in 25/30 min, con una pausa intermedia per riprendere fiato.
> 
> Ora, dato che sono competitiva (e mi piace), c'è qualcuno un po' più pratico che mi può dare qualche consiglio su come procedere (a quali distanze potrei puntare, quali i tempi)? Così magari verso l'estate (se dovrò interrompere la palestra) avrò una vaga idea su come mantenermi in moto.
> ...


Se usi app come Strava puoi vedere le distanze e i tempi degli altri per farti un idea di come sei messa.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Giugno 2016)

Ho convinto mio marito ad andare a correre. Ieri sera terzo allenamento ( il tempo ci é ostile piove sempre!!) .
Stiamo seguendo un programma per il running. É bravo. Nonostante non abbia mai praticato nessuno sport. ..
Dobbiamo arrivare a fare i 10 km in un ora. Lui dice che non ci riuscirà mai. Intanto ieri sera abbiamo fatto km 4,8 in 35 minuti.... Arriviamo presto alla meta!!!


----------



## spleen (16 Giugno 2016)

Porco cane, mi è venuta una tendinite all' Achille......:incazzato:

Che devo fare? Esperti pliz, aiutatemi, 
antiinfiammatori?


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Porco cane, mi è venuta una tendinite all' Achille......:incazzato:
> 
> Che devo fare? Esperti pliz, aiutatemi,
> antiinfiammatori?


Ci convivo da anni... prova con tanto ghiaccio e lo stretching al polpaccio. L'arnica, almeno a me, non ha dato nessun sollievo.


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Porco cane, mi è venuta una tendinite all' Achille......:incazzato:
> 
> Che devo fare? Esperti pliz, aiutatemi,
> antiinfiammatori?


a me due volte; una volta risolta con il laser, la seconda da un bravo fisioterapista con delle mobilizzazioni e quei cerotti colorati. Mai piu' tornata


----------



## spleen (16 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci convivo da anni... prova con tanto ghiaccio e lo stretching al polpaccio. L'arnica, almeno a me, non ha dato nessun sollievo.





ivanl ha detto:


> a me due volte; una volta risolta con il laser, la seconda da un bravo fisioterapista con delle mobilizzazioni e quei cerotti colorati. Mai piu' tornata


Grazie ragazzi.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Porco cane, mi è venuta una tendinite all' Achille......:incazzato:
> 
> Che devo fare? Esperti pliz, aiutatemi,
> antiinfiammatori?


....io per fortuna non ho mai niente di grave. Quindi qualche piccola magagna uso solo arnica in locale o per bocca...


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi.


se ben ricordo, la seconda volta fu a causa di scarpe da tennis sbagliate, eliminate e tornato al modello precente.
Comunque, io non ci conviverei mai con una cosa cosi', troppa paura che si rompa; piuttosto provo tutte le medicine e tutte le cure possibili


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> se ben ricordo, la seconda volta fu a causa di scarpe da tennis sbagliate, eliminate e tornato al modello precente.
> Comunque, io non ci conviverei mai con una cosa cosi', troppa paura che si rompa; piuttosto provo tutte le medicine e tutte le cure possibili


Provato di tutto, ormai è cronicizzato... dovrei operarmi e ripulire tutta la guaina. A quel punto, rischio... e mi opero se si rompe (difficile, perchè non faccio mai scatti e ripetute, ma corsa lenta regolare).


----------



## spleen (16 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> se ben ricordo, la seconda volta fu a causa di scarpe da tennis sbagliate, eliminate e tornato al modello precente.
> Comunque, io non ci conviverei mai con una cosa cosi', troppa paura che si rompa; piuttosto provo tutte le medicine e tutte le cure possibili


A me in genere viene ogni tanto, specialmente con la bella stagione, si vede che il freddo d'inverno lo stoppa. Non mi dura più di 4-5 giorni ma è una seccatura perchè non posso correre per una settimana.


----------



## ivanl (16 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Provato di tutto, ormai è cronicizzato... dovrei operarmi e ripulire tutta la guaina. A quel punto, rischio... e mi opero se si rompe (difficile, perchè non faccio mai scatti e ripetute, ma corsa lenta regolare).


:scared::scared:
mi viene male solo al pensiero...


----------



## oro.blu (17 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A me in genere viene ogni tanto, specialmente con la bella stagione, si vede che il freddo d'inverno lo stoppa. Non mi dura più di 4-5 giorni ma è una seccatura perchè non posso correre per una settimana.


Ma non so forse dico una stupidata, mi hanno detto di prendere la glucosammina per preservare cartilagini e tendini. Io da quando faccio attività fisica costante la prendo a cicli. non so per chi ha già problemi se aiuta.
Spero ti passi presto


----------



## Ross (17 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A me in genere viene ogni tanto, specialmente con la bella stagione, si vede che il freddo d'inverno lo stoppa. Non mi dura più di 4-5 giorni ma è una seccatura perchè non posso correre per una settimana.


Finchè riesci a tenerla a bada...tutto sommato non ti va poi così male. Ghiaccio, stretching mirato subito dopo l'allenamento (mai a freddo). Noi corridori si deve convivere con mille acciacchi. :up:

Comunque, Nob sicuramente è più esperto di me in materia. Io ho avuto di tutto, tra fasciti, piriforme, bandelletta ileo tibiale, svariate contratture...la tendinite però mi manca! :mexican:

Unica considerazione: scarpe. Valuta con un esperto quelle più indicate per te. Spesso modelli sbagliati ci creano più problemi di quanto pensiamo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Finchè riesci a tenerla a bada...tutto sommato non ti va poi così male. Ghiaccio, stretching mirato subito dopo l'allenamento (mai a freddo). Noi corridori si deve convivere con mille acciacchi. :up:
> 
> Comunque, Nob sicuramente è più esperto di me in materia. Io ho avuto di tutto, tra fasciti, piriforme, *bandelletta ileo tibiale,* svariate contratture...la tendinite però mi manca! :mexican:
> 
> Unica considerazione: scarpe. Valuta con un esperto quelle più indicate per te. Spesso modelli sbagliati ci creano più problemi di quanto pensiamo.


quella pure io...


----------



## oro.blu (22 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] come va?? Stai meglio??  Stasera é una magnifica giornata per correre


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> @_spleen_ come va?? Stai meglio??  Stasera *é una magnifica giornata per correre*


Ciao, si va meglio, ti giuro che 10 minuti fa avevo pensato la stessa cosa, poi magari provo come funziona.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, si va meglio, ti giuro che 10 minuti fa avevo pensato la stessa cosa, poi magari provo come funziona.


Noi andiamo verso le 20... Buona corsetta   :up:


----------



## Spot (6 Luglio 2016)

Allo'... credo che sia arrivato il momento di comprarmi delle scarpe da runner decenti, quelle a 15 euro della decatlon stanno iniziando a spaccarmi i piedi.
Consigli a prezzo ragionevole?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Allo'... credo che sia arrivato il momento di comprarmi delle scarpe da runner decenti, quelle a 15 euro della decatlon stanno iniziando a spaccarmi i piedi.
> Consigli a prezzo ragionevole?


Impossibile, dipende dai tuoi piedi e non solo... l'unico consiglio è andare in un negozio specializzato e provarle possibilmente correndo su un rullo, portati dietro le vecchie per verificare con l'esperto come si consumano... da quello si capisce già molto su che tipo di scarpa comprare.


----------



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Impossibile, dipende dai tuoi piedi e non solo... l'unico consiglio è andare in un negozio specializzato e provarle possibilmente correndo su un rullo, portati dietro le vecchie per verificare con l'esperto come si consumano... da quello si capisce già molto su che tipo di scarpa comprare.


Grazie


----------



## oro.blu (7 Luglio 2016)

Domani mattina proviamo a fare jogging qui a 1200 m ..... L'ultima volta che l'ho fatto ( 2 anni fa) il giorno dopo ero massacrata... 
Non ho neanche portato via l'aspirina..... .:sonar::sonar:


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2016)

ma con questo caldo
riuscite ad andare a correre?


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma con questo caldo
> riuscite ad andare a correre?


Io corro per cercare un condizionatore...


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io corro per cercare un condizionatore...


io sono campionessa di lancio
 a peso morto sul divano, segni vitali
pressione -2...
stavo provando ad alternare
corsa-camminata (schede)
ma alla fine camminavo e basta
il rischio svenimento per me
è dietro l'angolo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2016)

Siete sempre più simpatiche :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> io sono campionessa di lancio
> a peso morto sul divano, segni vitali
> pressione -2...
> stavo provando ad alternare
> ...


Io svengo quando mi alzo dal divano.
Maledico il giorno in cui l'ho comprato... :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io svengo quando mi alzo dal divano.
> Maledico il giorno in cui l'ho comprato... :rotfl:


non me lo dire,
ho i postumi dell'influenza
(si a luglio, con la febbre!!!)
ho svarioni a go go,
in più con il caldo che fa
mi ritrovo sempre sopra ai piedi
una borsa d'acqua calda vivente
che dorme....


----------



## Ross (18 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma con questo caldo
> riuscite ad andare a correre?


Correre sopra i 35°C è un'esperienza ai confini del paranormale. Tra allucinazioni e rischio svenimento non è proprio piacevole...
Quando preparavo le maratone mi toccavano sessioni anche di 15 km infrasettimanali (a ritmo medio, neanche si parla di corsa lenta) e gli unici rimedi erano le soste alle fontanelle e una drastica riduzione del ritmo. 

Ho pure una preziosa camelbak, che mi fa sembrare un perfetto svitato in preda a deliri di onnipotenza. Cerco di evitarla il più possibile: sembro un individuo pericoloso con quello zainetto sulle spalle.  


Comunque al di là della fatica, quello che trovo più irritante è il sudare per ore anche ad allenamento finito...rimane un fuoco dentro che si spegne solo dopo dopo l'ennesima doccia fredda.


----------



## Spot (18 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma con questo caldo
> riuscite ad andare a correre?


L'unico momento fattibile della giornata è la mattina presto, molto presto (tra le 6 e le 8, dipende dalla giornata). Di solito tira anche un po' d'aria in quelle ore.
Il resto non è fattibile.



Flavia ha detto:


> io sono campionessa di lancio
> a peso morto sul divano, segni vitali
> pressione -2...
> stavo provando ad alternare
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Correre sopra i 35°C è un'esperienza ai confini del paranormale. Tra allucinazioni e rischio svenimento non è proprio piacevole...
> Quando preparavo le maratone mi toccavano sessioni anche di 15 km infrasettimanali (a ritmo medio, neanche si parla di corsa lenta) e gli unici rimedi erano le soste alle fontanelle e una drastica riduzione del ritmo.
> 
> Ho pure una preziosa camelbak, che mi fa sembrare un perfetto svitato in preda a deliri di onnipotenza. Cerco di evitarla il più possibile: sembro un individuo pericoloso con quello zainetto sulle spalle.
> ...





Spot ha detto:


> L'unico momento fattibile della giornata è la mattina presto, molto presto (tra le 6 e le 8, dipende dalla giornata). Di solito tira anche un po' d'aria in quelle ore.
> Il resto non è fattibile.
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


grazie a tutti per i vostri
preziosi consigli, 
oggi ho fatto esattamente come 
mi ha suggerito Nicka, corsa
alla ricerca di un condizionatore
fantastico! 
non si rischia lo svenimento, quindi
si evita eventualmente di battere la capoccia
non si suda... insomma provate!


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2016)

Ammirazione sincera per la vecchietta che incrocio sulla pista ciclabile ogni giorno alle 7 meno un quarto, rossa in volto, che va avanti come una dannata.
Alla faccia mia, che stavo lì a caracollare per i dolorini alla pancia e la gola secca.
Tua grande fan.
Spero di trovare il coraggio di presentarmi e farti i miei complimenti, un giorno.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ammirazione sincera per la vecchietta che incrocio sulla pista ciclabile ogni giorno alle 7 meno un quarto, rossa in volto, che va avanti come una dannata.
> Alla faccia mia, che stavo lì a caracollare per i dolorini alla pancia e la gola secca.
> Tua grande fan.
> Spero di trovare il coraggio di presentarmi e farti i miei complimenti, un giorno.



Ciao

la saluti quando l'incroci? Sarebbe un bel inizio ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la saluti quando l'incroci? Sarebbe un bel inizio ...
> 
> ...


Non ci avevo pensato.
Mi piace, è un'idea carina e divertente 
Metterò in pratica


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ammirazione sincera per la vecchietta che incrocio sulla pista ciclabile ogni giorno alle 7 meno un quarto, rossa in volto, che va avanti come una dannata.
> Alla faccia mia, che stavo lì a caracollare per i dolorini alla pancia e la gola secca.
> Tua grande fan.
> Spero di trovare il coraggio di presentarmi e farti i miei complimenti, un giorno.


Io le direi "Complimenti! Alla sua età ce la fa ancora!"
Così rompi il ghiaccio e scopri che ha quarant'anni :facepalm:
Si invecchia precocemente andando a correre :carneval:


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato.
> Mi piace, è un'idea carina e divertente
> Metterò in pratica


Ciao

non ci vuole tanto, potresti iniziare con un accenno di testa, come per dire buongiorno ... 


sienne


----------



## Ross (30 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ammirazione sincera per la vecchietta che incrocio sulla pista ciclabile ogni giorno alle 7 meno un quarto, rossa in volto, che va avanti come una dannata.
> Alla faccia mia, che stavo lì a caracollare per i dolorini alla pancia e la gola secca.
> Tua grande fan.
> Spero di trovare il coraggio di presentarmi e farti i miei complimenti, un giorno.


Tra runner ci si saluta...è una cosa normalissima.

Poi quando si diventa fissati snob si dimenticano le buone maniere. :fischio:


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io le direi "Complimenti! Alla sua età ce la fa ancora!"
> Così rompi il ghiaccio e scopri che ha quarant'anni :facepalm:
> Si invecchia precocemente andando a correre :carneval:


Vecchietta non è una parola molto carina in effetti :rotfl:



Ross ha detto:


> Tra runner ci si saluta...è una cosa normalissima.
> 
> Poi quando si diventa fissati snob si dimenticano le buone maniere. :fischio:


Ciao snobbetto


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Vecchietta non è una parola molto carina in effetti :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ciao snobbetto


È carina invece se è vero. Io, da grande pigra, invece sono stata provocatrice insinuando l'invecchiamento precoce di chi corre.:carneval:


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È carina invece se è vero. Io, da grande pigra, invece sono stata provocatrice insinuando l'invecchiamento precoce di chi corre.:carneval:


Dipende.. io in genere la uso per far (affettuosamente) incazzare la gente.
Sull'invecchiamento precoce sarei contenta, magari scompare un po' di acne adolescenziale tardiva.


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2016)

mi chiedo come fate
ad andare a correre 
con il caldo e l'afa
io non riesco collasso!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi chiedo come fate
> ad andare a correre
> con il caldo e l'afa
> io non riesco collasso!


Io mi domando come si faccia in autunno, in inverno, in primavera:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi domando come si faccia in autunno, in inverno, in primavera:carneval:


in linea di massima
quando c'è il sol leone,
bora, neve, temporale
non se ne parla di andare
però ti assicuro che è
una grande valvola di sfogo
specialmente quando hai
i nervi a 1000 e vorresti
strangolare qualcuno
(solo in senso figurato)


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> in linea di massima
> quando c'è il sol leone,
> bora, neve, temporale
> non se ne parla di andare
> ...


Proverò. Adesso c'è il diluvio


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> in linea di massima
> quando c'è il sol leone,
> bora, neve, temporale
> non se ne parla di andare
> ...





Flavia ha detto:


> mi chiedo come fate
> ad andare a correre
> con il caldo e l'afa
> io non riesco collasso!


Ti sei risposta 
Sono una tipa nevrotichetta


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proverò. Adesso c'è il diluvio


con il diluvio è meglio!
perché così puoi fare
lo slalom per evitare i fulmini
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Spot ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta
> Sono una tipa nevrotichetta


bocca mia statti zitta 
che alle volte ci sono persone
che scaravolteri nel bidone dell'indifferenziato!


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> con il diluvio è meglio!
> perché così puoi fare
> lo slalom per evitare i fulmini
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Sarebbe umido per essere precisi


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sarebbe umido per essere precisi


no Eratò, non vanno bene
nemmeno per fare il compost!


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> no Eratò, non vanno bene
> nemmeno per fare il compost!


Ah...allora la cosa è grave


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> con il diluvio è meglio!
> perché così puoi fare
> lo slalom per evitare i fulmini
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Ho visto un fulmine contemporaneamente al tuono. Capisci la distanza .
La prossima volta vado a correre con un'antenna in testa. Amo le emozioni forti :carneval:


----------



## Spot (1 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> con il diluvio è meglio!
> perché così puoi fare
> lo slalom per evitare i fulmini
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Togli l' "a volte". 
Sono pochi quelli che non strangolerei 

Comunque correre sotto i diluvi estivi è divertentissimo


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto un fulmine contemporaneamente al tuono. Capisci la distanza .
> La prossima volta vado a correre con un'antenna in testa. Amo le emozioni forti :carneval:


un'antenna in testa?
donna audace sei!



Spot ha detto:


> Togli l' "a volte".
> Sono pochi quelli che non strangolerei
> 
> Comunque correre sotto i diluvi estivi è divertentissimo


si si divertentissimo
io farei il toto femore
in quanti punti lo rompo?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

